
VisUAL, a highly visual ARM emulator - dgellow
http://salmanarif.bitbucket.org/visual/index.html
======
zodiac
I'm working on a similar web-based emulator for the version of MIPS my school
uses (UWaterloo, CS 241). We have to build parts of a compiler for the course
and I was sick of hand-simulating my compiler's output to look for bugs.

[https://github.com/zodiac/yamd](https://github.com/zodiac/yamd)
[http://readdit.xuanji.li:8000/](http://readdit.xuanji.li:8000/)

~~~
risos
If you can make a really nice MIPS emulator, that would be awesome. I had to
learn MIPS for a programming unit I did in my first year of university. We had
to use the MARS emulator which is a not particularly good MIPS emulator in
java.

A well made and nice looking MIPS emulator would be awesome.

------
OJFord
I was reading through thinking "gah, wish I'd had something like that when I
took Into to Comp Arch [with ARM] ... I should link it on the department
facebook group or something" when what do you know:

    
    
        > It has been designed specifically to use as a teaching
        > tool for the Introduction to Computer Architecture
        > course taught at the Department of Electrical and
        > Electronic Engineering of Imperial College London. 
    

Someone else clearly thought it would be useful without (like me) having to
see the finished product first!

------
cricketer9923
wow this is gorgeous, it looks like it performs a function similar to
[http://www.easy68k.com/](http://www.easy68k.com/)

~~~
dgellow
Interesting. Thank you for sharing.

Do you know a similar tool for Linux or OS X?

Edit:

Not optimal but it works great on OS X with Wine (v1.6.2 installed via
homebrew). Screenshot as a proof
[http://i.imgur.com/qCwKhXv.png](http://i.imgur.com/qCwKhXv.png)

------
securityfreak
Magnificent! I am building a very similar HIP (Hypothetical Processor, reduced
MIPS, created at my university for educational purposes) processor emulator
with similar functionality. Still a long way to go, but I can definitely get
inspired, since I imagined the very exact functions as here.

[http://www.hipsim.org](http://www.hipsim.org)

------
dom96
I wonder what GUI toolkit this uses. It looks beautiful!

Edit: Looks like it might be based on JetBrains' IntelliJ IDEA.

~~~
sarifdev
JavaFX, although developed using IntelliJ IDEA :)

------
ubercow
I was literally just looking for something like this the other day. Amazing
timing. Thanks OP!

~~~
dgellow
I found it thanks to Karsten Schmidt aka @toxi ;-)
[https://twitter.com/toxi/status/679826201502978048](https://twitter.com/toxi/status/679826201502978048)

------
unbelievr
Does this support the thumb (2) instruction set as well, or only ARM mode? We
are primarily using ARM on Cortex M-devices that only run in thumb mode, but
something like this tool would be very valuable for learning!

~~~
sarifdev
ARM mode only I'm afraid. It was designed specifically for a course teaching
ARM instructions.

------
preya2k
Wish I had this for my CE Assembler classes during first semester. Wonderful
tool.

------
rbanffy
Is it open source?

------
cpplinuxdude
Any code examples I can just load?

~~~
sarifdev
Not yet, but if there is demand I can definitely add some!

~~~
cpplinuxdude
Yes please!

[http://imgur.com/KzShplA](http://imgur.com/KzShplA)

------
QQ00
it's not open source, when we expect you make the project open source

